# Coat length/seasonal coat changes



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Everyone is always posting about their pup's coat color changes, but I haven't seen very many postings or pictures of different seasonal coats. I've also heard some things about shorter coat gsd's going through a "sleeker" coat stage when they're teenagers? Does anyone have any pics they'd like to share of their dogs coat in the different seasons, or at different ages?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

1st picture 3/30/2013 7 months old....lots of long black wavy fur on back

2nd picture 5/5/2013 8 months...losing the wave and more brown/"red" filling in

3rd picture 1/1/2015 2 yrs 4 months....bitch stripe and brown back complete and dropped a bunch of the white underside feathering....changed to brown/"red" or black filled in..

SuperG


----------



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow it really amazes me how much she changed even just from 7 to 8 months! She's beautiful. Do you remember her ever being irritated from all the changes? My boy had an awful time when he was losing his puppy fuzz, he was constantly scratching and crying.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Don't know that I do recall any pains or strains in that department....she most likely kept me busy enough in other sectors of her development. However, I do know that I brushed her much more then....than I do now....besides the obvious times.


SuperG


----------



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! It may just be that he's the first pup I'm raising now that I don't live at my parents, so I pay more attention to him with every little thing that happens. He's short haired, so I don't wind up having to brush him all that much. Hopefully it won't be as bad from here on out.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't have the exact months ... but here's some pics to give you an idea - they are in chronological order


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Awesome looking coat......


SuperG


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

.....pics issue for me this morning.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

mauser1 said:


> . He's short haired, so I don't wind up having to brush him all that much.



Maybe brush him more often.....some in here have said a daily brushing helps with the scratching. I use a slicker brush for the quick daily brushings.

SuperG


----------



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Saphire--your pup definitely looks like he's fluffed up more?

SuperG--that's probably a good idea. When he was really little I had tried giving him a nice oatmeal bath soak, and that helped but he didn't want to sit in it. I'll start brushing more often and see how that works


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

mauser1 said:


> Saphire--your pup definitely looks like he's fluffed up more?
> 
> SuperG--that's probably a good idea. When he was really little I had tried giving him a nice oatmeal bath soak, and that helped but he didn't want to sit in it. I'll start brushing more often and see how that works


He was fuzzy and shorter coat as a pup....guard hairs come in and are longer. 

He is in full winter coat now and quite thick.


----------



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

I find it really interesting out gsd coats change so much. As a kid I'd only had a lab mix and a couple pit bulls, and none of them ever had any sort of coat change or got a winter coat.


----------



## EPips (Jan 6, 2015)

My black boy (10mo) is going through the sleek teenage stage at the moment. His mum was a laquerblack shepherd, and I think that means a generally sleeker fur anyway - teenage stage doesn't help lol! Everyone at the park comments on how short his fur is, but it's just sleek  still very long.
His dad is very fluffy, mum stayed sleek but the fur got longer; will have to wait and see and update in a few months as to what his fur will be like. 
He was born in an Aussie autumn, he lost his thicker fur for a summer coat about 4 months ago. Now we're heading back into autumn and his first real winter coat is approaching. Will upload more pics to compare then.

First pic 9 weeks, fluffy puppy fur: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...albums18954-ashkii-picture103234-9-weeks.html
Second pic 6/7mo, still quite fluffy: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...lbums18954-ashkii-picture103673-7-months.html
Last pic 8 mo and sleek as you please: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...re105114-8-months-old-27kgs-enormousness.html


----------

